# Question regarding form 80!!!



## rav_85 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've recently applied for my de facto visa in Melbourne (onshore application). I have filled out all the mandatory forms but i didn't submit any form 80 which I beleive isn't manadatory. Now my question is from all of your experinces, did you guys had to submit form 80 after lodging the application, I mean was it requested later on if you didnt submit it with the original application? The reason I am asking this is cuz its just gonna waste time as i have a decision ready application.

Thanks


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

I didn't have to... I just had a look on the immi website too and I couldn't understand when it is used (eg who would be most likely to get one)? If anyone can answer that i'd be interested to know....

Maybe it depends whether you are from a high or low risk country? hmmmmmmmmm....

Anyhoo, I didn't do one or get one requested. =)


----------



## rav_85 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for replying elkitten. Yeah you are right it isn't really clear anywhere why and when they might need form 80. If they want applicants from certain countries to submit it, they should have a list of those countries so ppl can just submit it with the application but anyways they have their own way of doing things. Congratulations on your visa, if i am not mistaken i think you are sweet to come to Australia now? Hope you'll enjoy summer christmas lol....


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Still waiting on one last thing but i should me on my way soon *fingers crossed*

It really does sound though like a form 80 is asking lots and lots about citizenship which to me sounds like aspects of a high risk country character evaluation... maybe if someone has had criminal convictions? dual or several citizenship? Haven't heard of too many people needing it i dont think.... its just a form you need to fill out though right? Well, if it doesnt need to be certified or checked by an outside source or whatever, then i wouldnt worry about it much at all--its something you could do and mail out in the same day if needed.

let us know if you find out any more info about the form! good luck with your application!


----------



## rav_85 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks el, I will keep the forum updated!!!! Good luck with your application too!!!


----------



## Lenore (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Rav_85,

I believe the instructions say to NOT lodge the Form 80 (same with the medical) with the initial application rather wait till it's requested. However, ours was requested 3 months after the initial application and with hindsight we should have lodged it with the original application as it may have streamlined the process a bit as we are still waiting for it's clearance.


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

That sucks really bad that it is taking so long to process your visa!

I just wanted to confirm with you though--are you and your partner in a High Risk country situation? I'm just asking because, maybe if we can get as many people as possible to post who needed a Form 80, we can figure out common elements and then maybe help people to better prepare for doing the form if they are in a similar situation.

Did immi tell you exactly why they requested a form 80 from you?

A quick note about doing medicals--they do tell you not to send them with your application incase you wont have to do them, but, as far as i can tell, everyone has to (since defacto, spouse, and fiancee visas are a pathway to permanent residency). My advice (to anyone reading this about to lodge an application) is make your appointment for your medical around the same time you lodge your visa. In the states, I called in August and couldnt get in until 21st of September! Some of the immi doctor places are booked solid, and remember an immi doctor may be far away from where you live. Also, they dont alll charge the same price--shop around a bit if you can (near me prices ranged from $110 to $420!!!). If you at least have your medical booked at the time you lodge your application it will speed stuff up a bit.


----------



## rav_85 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Lenore

Thanks for your reply. I understand exactly what you are saying about them requesting it later and not asking at the time of application. My main concern is the same as it will delay the process if they ask for it later. They should be more clear about this whole form 80 thing but anyways can I ask you if you lodged your visa here in Aus or overseas? There are so many applicants who applied offshore on this forum but i am not really getting much info on ppl applied here in Australia. 

There are two different partner visa processing departments who deal with onshore and offshore applications which may very well have different processing times mayb not publicly known or depends who receives more applications. After hearing your case lenore, I'm a bit worried as it may take 3 months or longer cuz I wanna study part time and I can't do that until my residence visa is approved. I will have to pay the full fee as a fulltime student if this visa doesn't get approved in time. Are you from a high risk country Lenore? Well I am.....


----------



## Barrbcow (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone, Just wanted to let you all know my fiance was asked for this form pretty much right away by our migration agent. He is from a HR country but he is living in a different country to his passport. Maybe thats why they need it so they can cross check people who are outside their home country as he has a civil Id for the country he is currently living in that is matched against his passport. Hope this helps. Goodluck to all of us still waiting...........


----------



## Lenore (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi elkitten and rav_85,

I can only relate our own experience, at the interview my fiance was told that the Form 80 can take up to 6 months to process however the CO said there is no set time limit (it takes as long as it takes) but generally up to 6 months.

Our application is from a HR country offshore and there are some differences in processing onshore, offshore, HR and LR country and the various types of visa applications it appears. We have been so affected by the length of time it has taken to process our application mainly because I was told when I called IMMI initially that the particular embassy was processing within 21 weeks.

I personally feel that is is better to front load the application and by that I mean send the Form 80 and the Medical (do not open these results) with the initial application. We did it as per the written instructions and waited for the CO to request them. Some applications may not need the Form 80 nor the Medical but if it is needed and they have not been already lodged it will take longer..........


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

hmmmmmmm 

Well so far it does look like its an HR country thing.... maybe they use the form 80 in order to launch a full blown investigation, which is why it can take so long to do.

Barrbcow--the passport thing you said makes a lot of sense, but, i would say it still points towards being a HR country thing. I currently live outside my home country and hold a PR here in the states, which is where i applied and was not asked for a form 80.

Lenore, you know what, I agree with you--maybe it is best to send the form 80 if you are in a HR country situation? 

Rav, you're in Australia at the moment right? maybe call up immi and ask--who normally needs to provide a form 80? Could i attach it to my application just incase?

You could always whack it in anyway and put a note with it that says something like I was unsure whether or not this form would be required but I wanted to ensure speedy processing by supplying you with all potential information. After all, the form looks a bit complicated, but at least it doesnt cost you any cash to have it filled out, certified and what not.

I mean, is it bad to put send the form in upfront? don't see how it would be.... call up immi Rav! =)


----------



## sazzlewilson (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi everyone, just thought i'd ask you guys what you think of my situation. I'm from the UK, but lived/travelled, in Egypt for just over a year in total (normally in 3 month stints). Do you think I will have to hand in the form 80? Thanks!


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey sazzle!

Well we haven't completly figured out who is most likely to get asked for a form 80 yet. We are sort of seeing that it seems to be if you are in a High Risk country situation. Since you are from the U.K which isn't an HR country (right? im not sure.... ) and since no one from a Low Risk country has reported that they needed a form 80 yet, the logical conclusion would be that no, you wont need one.

BUT since we are not 100% sure yet, can't guarantee you anything. I don't think just having gone to egypt will make you an HR candidate....

If in doubt, call up immi =)


----------



## rav_85 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Okay this might help as far as this form 80 is concerned. Immigration officer called me yesterday in the morning and asked me to come to the office with form 80. I told him I was gonna do it but I got told not to. He was very surprised and a bit upset that the information is not correct regarding the form 80 and he told me it's manadatory. So this is my take on this, you gotta do form 80 if you are from a high risk country. 

I also told him it's not clear on the immigration website either, so you might wanna look into it for future applicants. He acknowldged the fact the information provided is not accurate and he has been noticing this for awhile.

There you go guys if you are from a high risk country or holding a passport of one, just submit form 80 with your application it will save you a lot of time.


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Good job Rav!!!!

Now we have the right info to go on and confirmation from an immi person! good work! this will be so valuable to anyone else in a HR situation!


----------



## lordhactar (Nov 27, 2009)

Once a case officer have responded to your applicaton, they will tell you to submit all of your remaining documents i.e. Form 80, Police checks from abroad, AFP Certificate, Medical and Xray tests, IELTS (if applicable) The case officer will itemize all the documents that are needed. They will give you a time limit of 28 days.


----------



## sazzlewilson (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys, so on 20 November I went into the immigration office here in Perth to hand in my application, and the form 80 was at the back of my folder, and I didn't hand it to the CO straight away. After looking through my application he asked if I had it. I don't know why he asked to see it, but he did, and kept it. So I guess we still don't know the situations when they do or don't ask for it!!??


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

^Yeah, aren't you from a low risk country????

That is weird if you are?

Hmmmmmmmmmmm...the mystery continues......


----------



## sazzlewilson (Oct 5, 2009)

I sure am! From the UK - so the mystery continues!


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Is there any chance you could ask your CO why you needed a form 80? Like in an e-mail or something? Maybe you were right, maybe its because you spent time in egypt... but still though it is strange....

Hope you get your visa soon sazzle!!!


----------



## sazzlewilson (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey, yeah, when I go in to see him next time I will ask, he said not to e-mail etc. as it holds everything up! haha, but will ask when I go to take in my Egyptian police check - which still hasn't arrived yet! 
Will keep you posted! When are you coming to Oz?


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Leaving this saturday as long as I dont get snowed in (it's happened before)!!!

Very excited for the warmth!!!

Thanks for checking it out, im sure its going to be such a help to people in the future!

Fingers crossed that you get your check soon!!!


----------



## joutzen (Jun 23, 2010)

*Spouse Visa Application*

Hi

My husband is from North Africa and has been living in Spain for the past 10 years. Our last correspondence to the Australian embassy in Madrid was in April.

I contacted our case officer in June and he advised to wait until July - if we do not have a response by then to contact him back so he can follow up. He advised because my husband is from North Africa he could not process the application here, and that he had to send it to Australia where an external agent would look at it.

I was wondering if 
a. you had any feedback, information on what occurs with the application in Australia. 
b. Does the CO look over form 80, or is this completed by someone in Australia, i.e. external agent? 
c. Could it be possible they do not approve the visa, and, if so, for what reason/s?

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## joutzen (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi There
Is form 80 looked at by the case officer? My husband is from north africa and has been living in span for the las 10 years, and we were requested to complete this form, after sending in the initial application.
Our case officer (CO) requested further information to form 80, which we sent in April 2010. Our case officer advised that he sent the application to Australia as my husband is from North Africa - I am assuming because it's a 'high-risk' country', and that an external agent is looking at it? 
Do you know which external agent this is? Is it ASIO?
Do you know how long this could take?
Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Didn't mention about the Form 80 on http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...isa-application_processing-time-approval.html but it does seem to be one used for having ASIO do their security checking.


----------



## chaster (Aug 6, 2010)

This is chaster, got your visitor's message...sorry not of help to you on form 80. We were not required to submit that form. No idea on this form. Pray things will be easy for you in getting your visa, mine was really stressful with lots of requirements asked from us. Buena suerte y Salud!


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

Like all of you, I found Form 80 information very confusing - so went with not sending it, unless it was asked for, but I did front end the Medical.
I am Australian, my husband American and we applied offshore to Washington DC.
Application was received and credit card charged by the Embassy on 07/19/10.
Still waiting on CO to be allocated.

i will be watching these links for any more info. any of you have on Form:80 - Good Luck to us all!!!!!!!!!!


----------

